# Ballet on DVD? Help me find them



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm interested in finding ballet on DVD but I can't find an appropriate website.

What I'd most like is to find Le Sacre du Printemps (Rite of Spring). Any links you can give me?


----------



## marinermark (Aug 23, 2008)

Try arkivmusic.com. They have a DVD section - about 3000 DVDs. Their website shows a DVD of Le Sacre by the Leipzig Ballet. Nexflix has concert and opera DVDs and may also have some ballet.


----------

